# Spaghetti Sauce (family recipe)



## Ncs83 (May 3, 2016)

This is the sauce I've grew up watching my great grandmother, grandmother and mother make.  Takes a long time, but it's worth it.
I'm sure my freezer won't be safe from this, but if this can be canned, even without the physical meat in the jar, please let me know.

ingredients:
a lot of oil
1 large white onion
a few garlic cloves
salt/pepper
3 cubes, each, of chicken and beef bouillon
1lb ground round
4 cans of crushed tomatoes (28oz)
3 cans Tomatoe paste (12oz)
meat (I use thin sliced chicken, pork loin, italian sausage and sometimes NY strips

*Begin by cutting up the onion and garlic cloves so they are diced.
*line the bottom of the pan with oil/medium heat)
*add onions, garlic and ground round
*brown the ground round
*add the crushed tomatoes and paste
*add a crushed tomato can full of water
*Add salt and pepper as desired.  (You kind of need quite a bit of salt)  
*stir, stir, stir.  Reduce heat to low/medium (more low)
*while that is warming up start browning the meat.  (But don't put the meat in yet.  Cover and put in the fridge) 
*Put oil in a skillet, brown the chicken then dump the oil used in the sauce. stir, stir.  Put more oil in the skillet brown the pork, dump the oil in the sauce.  Add more oil to the skillet, brown the next set of meat then dump the oil in the sauce... Just keep doing that till you've browned all the meat you're going to use.
*STIR, STIR, STIR!!!!!!!!
*About an hour, hour and half of heating and stiring the sauce, add the meat you previously browned.
*Then it's just STIR, STIR, STIR for about 2 or 3 more hours.  Don't let it go more than 10 minutes without stiring. 
I don't put a lot of sauce on my pasta.  That will be enough sauce to make about 8lbs of pasta for me.  Buy freezer bags.  Separate the amount of sauce you want to use per pound of pasta into the bags and freeze.


----------



## CraigC (May 3, 2016)

Ncs83 said:


> This is the sauce I've grew up watching my great grandmother, grandmother and mother make.  Takes a long time, but it's worth it.
> I'm sure my freezer won't be safe from this, but if this can be canned, even without the physical meat in the jar, please let me know.
> 
> ingredients:
> ...



I must be blind as I don't see where the bullion cubes were used? If you did add them, how much more salt could you really need? Can you specify type and amount of oil?


----------



## Ncs83 (May 3, 2016)

I put the bullion cubes in right at the beginning after the crushed tomatoes, paste and water. If you don't put all that meat in there then you won't need too much salt. But with the meat it's needed.


----------



## sparrowgrass (May 4, 2016)

I am a canner, and as such, it is important to me to follow approved recipes.  Approved, in this case, means tested by USDA labs.  You can find tested recipes on line, at this link.  National Center for Home Food Preservation | How Do I? Can Tomatoes

Your 'lots of oil' is the first red flag that you can't use your own recipe.  But you can probably find a similar one at the link above.  If you use meat, you MUST pressure can it.


----------

